# question about mapsource



## die4irish (Jul 5, 2003)

just got a garmin 72 for my birthday, My question is what program should i get so i can use it in lake erie(mostly bolles and stoney point) Just want to check brfore i spend the $100 bucks and have it be the wrong thing.
Thanks


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I am not sure what is available now, but I used Mapsource Waterways and Lights in my Garmin E-map. It showed all the buoys, ramps etc, but that was five years ago.


----------

